# cpu sofort bei 100 Grad



## InfoStudent (4. Oktober 2017)

Servus

Ich melde mich heute mit der Frage eines Freundes.
Er hat einen i7 4770 der extreme Hitzeprobleme hat.
Zur Kühlung haben wir Kryptonaut WLP verwendet und es ist ein Dark Rock 3 verbaut.

Trotzdem hat die CPU bereits im Idle 52 Grad und ab 5% Last ist Sie sofort über 100 Grad. Cpu Lüfter und wlp getauscht und neu montiert. Keine Besserung.

Habt ihr Ideen? gebe auch gern weitere Infos


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Temperaturfühler defekt (unwahrscheinlich)
2.) Kühler nicht richtig montiert (wahrscheinlich) oder defekt (Heatpipes undicht o.ä.)

Wenn die CPU 100°C anzeigt - fass mal mit dem Finger an den Kühler. Ist der Kühler nicht ebenfalls (sehr) warm hat er keinen (richtigen) Kontakt zur CPU.

Bitte lies auch mal per CPU-Z die Betriebsspannung der CPU aus. Wenn die viel zu hoch eingestellt ist hat man ebenfalls ein solches Bild (Auto-OC Funktionen machen sowas gerne...).


----------



## InfoStudent (4. Oktober 2017)

Betriebsspannung ist zwischen 0.6 und 0.74V.
Bei Last geht er bis knapp 1.1V. Dann drosselt er bereits sofort.

Selbst die Backplate wird nur handwarm. kühler sitzt aber auf. Er dreht zudem nicht schneller während die Cpu warm wird. Trotz 4Pin am Mainboard.

Auto oc gibt es keines


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo InfoStudent, 

bitte hänge ein Screenshot zum Sensor Status von HWiNFO an! 
HWiNFO - Download - ComputerBase 

Bitte hänge den Screenshot zu SpeedFan vom Reiter <Temperaturen> (deu.) / <Temperatures> (engl.) an - siehe angehängter Screenshot! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Ich will nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, doch ich kenne solch eine derartige Überhitzung von einem AMD FX-8350, welcher seitens dem zu schwachem Richtek RT8871A (Voltage Regulator Module) des ASRock 990FX Extreme3 an einer CPUVID von 1.4250 V das Opfer von einem drastischen Leistungsgefälle (Elektromigration) geworden ist._ 

Sind Übertaktungen vollzogen worden? Welcher CPU-Kühler ist verbaut? 

Wenn die Screenshots nicht einstellbar sind, dann in wenigstens die Modellbezeichnung zum Mainboard und die Temperaturwerte mit exakter Bezeichnung zu allen Sensoren angeben! 

LG!


----------



## InfoStudent (4. Oktober 2017)

Mainboard HP 2AF7 vers. 1.03.
Keine Übertaktung jemals. (Ist auch der Non K!)
Lüfter Dark rock 3 mit einem Be quiet Silent Wings 3.


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

Danke! 

Den CPU-Kühler hatte ich vermehrt. Ist so 'ne Gewohnheit! ^^ 

Dem Intelligent Thermal Control des Low-Pin Count Super Input/Output Interface "F71808A von  Fintek Industry Co., Ltd." von dieser Hauptplatine braucht ihr keines Blickes würdigen - Es ist durch die Bank hinweg OEM-Plunder, noch schlimmer als das Zeug von ITE Tech. Inc.! 

Zur Sicherheit dennoch: "Was besagt die Handfläche am CPU-Kühler für eine gefühlte Temperatur? Kommt sie den Messwerten in etwa zugegen?"


----------



## InfoStudent (4. Oktober 2017)

Ist halt sein alter HP.
Haben dann Gehäuse und Netzteil getauscht und das lief 6 Monate. Und jetzt kam er halt auf mich zu.

Die Temps die ihr seht ist frisch gestartet im Idle. Bei kleinster Last eben alles bei 99/100


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

Habe ich gesehen: Deswegen HWiNFO, damit alle Tcore- und Tcase-Sensoren aufgedeckt sind und wir einen Überblick auf die Energiezustände und die Auslastungen erhalten. 

Diejenigen Temperaturen sind im Leerlauf unmöglich zu erzielen, nicht einmal wenn der Anpressdruck des Kühlers ungenüngend ist, denn dies wirke sich erst indessen einem Temperaturanstieg entsprechend drastisch aus. 

Dagegen ist nichts zu machen: Die billige Tehchnik per Thermistoren ist berüchtigt für ihre Messfehler. Meine Empfehlung lautet stets ein Hardware Thermal Control und/oder ein Active Thermal Control von Nuvoton, jedoch auch nicht das billigste davon, daher ist am Mainboard-Kauf der Blick auch mal fernab dem Preisschild zu richten!


----------



## InfoStudent (4. Oktober 2017)

Die Handflächen Temperatur ist nach 20-25 Minuten sicher unter 40 Grad. Eher 30-32


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

Ja, ja - Das ITC ist Plunder, genauso wie der Hersteller! 

Eine neue Platine kommt nicht in Frage? Mit diesem Dreck-Board kann man nicht einmal Performance erwarten und schnellen DDR3-SDRAM zur Verbesserung der Min.-FPS auch nicht, geschweige denn die noch schrecklicheren FPS-Locks, wenn denn mal etwas Gescheites gezockt werden soll.


----------



## InfoStudent (4. Oktober 2017)

Langfristig ja. Aber es ging halt darum aus dem was er hatte (HP mit dem Board 4770 i7 und GT 610) und paar Teilen von Freunden.

Haben halt mittlerweile ein Sharkoon Vs4-w genommen, 16GB Ram verbaut und ein BQ DP 10 650W zB. Dazu einr GTX 770. Halt so nach und nach. Nur Mainboard ujd CPU sind nunmehr original und bis jetzt war das Geld für ein Mainboard nicht da. Haben ihm alles immer zu Geburtstag, weihnachten etc geschenkt daot er halt zumindest einigermaßen Witcher 3 zocken kann. Und das nicht nur auf 480p mit niedrigen Einstellungen und 25-30fps


----------



## KnSN (5. Oktober 2017)

Okay! ^^ 

Der Prozessor ist in Ordnung, nur das Mainboard ist die Krücke in diesem Gesamtpaket. 

Das ASRock Z87 Extreme3 mag überdimensioniert wirken, jedoch birgt es ein Top-Equipment (Nuvoton NCT6776D, Realtek ALC892, Optical Digital Toshiba-Link, HDMI 1.2 ???, DVI-D Dual-Link, Heatsinks, EPS12V & ASRock Digi Power Hybrid Voltage Regulator Module:  Intersil ISL6379 w/ 4 + 0 + 4 + 0 Phase Power Design, Premium Gold Capacitors, 2x 4-Pin & 3x 3-Pin Fan-Header, SLI & CFX): 
ASRock Z87 Extreme3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Eine preisgerechtere Alternative unterhalb von 100€ bietet der Markt derweil nicht, andernfalls muss man an dem Sound/Verbindung und in der Aufrüst-Option zu einer Blac*k*-CPU einsparen. 
Startpreis gen 165€: 
Price history for ASRock Z87 Extreme3 Motherboard - Find the best price


----------



## InfoStudent (5. Oktober 2017)

Ja, hab es für heute erstmal aufgegeben. Frage ist auch ob die CPU überhaupt noch brauchbar ist, wenn die so ein Hitzkopf ist und trotz dieser Kühlung, welche für einen 4770 vollkommen übertrieben ist, überhitzt.

Ich halt mal die Augen jedenfalls am Gebrauchtmarkt hier im Forum offen. vielleicht findet sich ja ein Haswell Board oder noch besser ein Ivy Lake+Board


----------



## KnSN (5. Oktober 2017)

Was Du mit der Hand gefühlt hast ist schon korrekt, also keine Bange! Es ist ein Messfehler von dem Fintek F71808A. Der Algorithmus von Thermistoren besteht darin, dass sie zu einer Referenz, Diode oder Phase, auf- oder abrechnen, und diese Methodik ist anfällig für Messfehler, ganz besonders von solch einem billigen LPCIO, wie es auf der OEM-Platine installiert ist. 

Das siehst Du anhand von Deinem Screenshot, dass der Wert für <CPU Package> (Tcase) dem Wert für <Core> (Tcore: Digital Thermal Sensors - DTS) identisch ist. Das ist kein Fehler des Platform Environment Control Interface von Intel, sondern weil die Messwerte von den Core-Dioden nicht durchgeschleift werden, sondern die Messwerte von den Cores stattdessen durch Thermistoren gehen und dieser ihren Wert verändert, der Algorithmus von der Auf- und Abrechnung. 

HTC und ATC von Nuvoton belässt die Werte Tcore (Intel) und Tdie (AMD) unverändert, anstelle kommt eine mittels Phasen eigenständige Messmethodik zum Einsatz, ein eigenständiger Sensor unterm CPU-Package, so erhält man zwei Werte, einmal je Core (Intel), bei AMD gibt es nur eine Diode direkt unterm Die, daher Tdie, und ein Wert für CPU-Package (Tcase). 

Es ist ein Messfehler - Daran ist nichts zu machen! Wären es im Leerlauf echte 50 ~ 60 °C fühle sich der Kühlkörper und die gesamte Umgebungsluft entsprechend sehr warm an, also nichts um lauwarm.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Oktober 2017)

wenn die CPU drosselt glaube ich nicht an einen messfehler....


----------



## KnSN (5. Oktober 2017)

Moin Narbennarr, 

für dieses Resultat ist das Throttling nicht verantwortlich! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Oktober 2017)

Ne, aber wenn die CPU unter Last sofort drossel muss sie zu warm sein. Dann kann man auch davon ausgehen, das die hohen Idle Temps real sind.
Ich denke das der Kühler nicht richtig montiert ist (Fehler bei der Montage, Folie noch drauf etc.) oder das Board irgendwie von der Norm abweicht und kein korrekter Kontakt zum Kühler besteht. Deswegen ist der Kühler auch kalt...


----------



## KnSN (5. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt schon! Aber 60 °C im Leerlauf müssen auch erst einmal erklärt werden. Vor allem bei einem Intel Core i7-4770, der All-Core irgendwas um 3,5 GHz leistet, ist das eine beträchtliche Hausmarke. Also weder Kühler-Anspressdruck noch Thermal Interface Material machen eine derartig gewaltige Temperatur aus. 

Wenn es dem Leistungsgefälle bedingt wäre, dann zeige es sich bei der Leistungsaufnahme, aber diese fällt sehr gering aus. Dazu fehlen sowieso die Vcc-Werte und allegemein diejenigen zum Mainboard. Throttling und dennoch hohe Vcc-Werte bei niedrigen Power-Werten deuten dann vielmehr auf das Voltage Regulator Module hin. 

Dazu kann diese Aussage nützlich sein: 



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Betriebsspannung ist zwischen 0.6 und 0.74V.
> Bei Last geht er bis knapp 1.1V. Dann drosselt er bereits sofort.
> 
> Selbst die Backplate wird nur handwarm. kühler sitzt aber auf. Er dreht zudem nicht schneller während die Cpu warm wird. Trotz 4Pin am Mainboard.
> ...



Dies deutet auf das Throttling durch das Voltage Transformation Module hin. Dass die Spannungsregler auf diesem Mainboard drosseln wundert micht nicht, es ist schließlich alles von minderer Güte.


----------



## InfoStudent (5. Oktober 2017)

Also Kühler sitzt richtig auf. Folie ist runter.
Das Board hat die Standard Kühlerbefestigung.
Danke übrigens für die Mühe.

Mit getauschtem Mainboard müsste sich also die CPU wieder normal verhalten? Seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Nathenhale (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde bevore Ich ein neues Mainboard für knapp 150 oder mehr Euro kaufe. Erstmal denn Standard Intel kühler verwenden wenn da die Temps genau so schlecht sind kann mann immer noch  an ein neues Mainboard denken.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Oktober 2017)

dito!


----------



## InfoStudent (5. Oktober 2017)

Der Intelkühler geht nicht mehr. Der ist tot. Darum hab ich überhaupt erst den Kühler und die wlp verwendet, hätte ich evtl sagen sollen. Sorry


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Oktober 2017)

Was passiert denn wenn der Intelkühler passiv läuft im idle? Oder händ irgendein passenden Lüfter an den Intelkühler....oder bestellt dir testweise den hier:
ARCTIC Alpine 11 GT Rev.2 - Superleiser Intel CPU: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

besser als auf gut glück n mainboard zu ordern. Die Mischung aus OEM Board und der Dark Rock Montage ist zu fehleranfällig, als das ich einfach geld investieren würde


----------



## InfoStudent (5. Oktober 2017)

Also der Lüfter lief erst gar nicht und dann plötzlich voll auf Anschlag und da war der Lüfter eindeutig hinüber, das hörte man.
Kühlkörper war halt warm wie jetzt auch.
Wenn ich testweise Intelkühlkörper nahm und anderen Lüfter, bevor ich den Dark Rock montiert hab waren die Temperaturen auch so.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Oktober 2017)

KnSN schrieb:


> _Ich will nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, doch ich kenne solch eine derartige Überhitzung von einem AMD FX-8350, welcher seitens dem zu schwachem Richtek RT8871A (Voltage Regulator Module) des ASRock 990FX Extreme3 an einer CPUVID von 1.4250 V das Opfer von einem drastischen Leistungsgefälle (Elektromigration) geworden ist._
> 
> LG!



Bei Intel ist das doch schon immer ganz anders als bei AMD gewesen, wie Mainboards viel stärker belastet werden. Bei Haswell ist doch außerdem die Spannungsversorung zum wesentlich in der CPU platziert und für den Betrieb@Stock dürfte jedes MB vollkommen reichen?!


----------



## bastian123f (5. Oktober 2017)

So wie du es hier beschrieben hast, hätte ich da auch eher auf das Mainboard getippt. Der Temperaturfühler in der CPU ist unwahrscheinlich dass der kaputt geht.
Ich hatte so eine ähnliche Situation mal bei meiner z600. Da war auch ein neues Board nötig.


----------



## KnSN (5. Oktober 2017)

Moin @ll! 




InfoStudent schrieb:


> Selbst die Backplate wird nur handwarm. Er dreht zudem nicht schneller während die Cpu warm wird.



Kannst Du ausschließen, dass es der Lüftereinstellung bedingt ist? 

Wen der Prozessor heizt und folglich ebenso das Package dann muss es dort sehr warm bis heiß werden. Dem ist aber nicht so, daher muss das VRM mitsamt dem Package eine Läsion aufweisen. 

Bitte hänge die gesamte Übersicht zu <Sensor Status> von HWiNFO an! 




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bei Intel ist das doch schon immer ganz anders als bei AMD gewesen, wie Mainboards viel stärker belastet werden. Bei Haswell ist doch außerdem die Spannungsversorung zum wesentlich in der CPU platziert und für den Betrieb@Stock dürfte jedes MB vollkommen reichen?!



Problemfälle, welche auf Intel-Prozessor-Labilitäten zurück zu führen sind, hatte ich in den letzten Jahren auch schon gehabt. 

In diesem Fall steht ein grottenschlechtes VRM einem Intel-Oberklasse-Prozessor gegenüber, sodass die Ausgangssituation in etwa gleich geschaffen ist. Insoweit ich weiß, steckt dem Fertigungsprozess wegen das Fully Integrated Voltage Regulators - FIVR in die Prozessoren für die Haswell-Desktop-Prozessoren, jedoch scheint es dysfunktional zu sein, andernfalls gebe es Mainboards, welche auf die teure Implementation zur Spannungsregelung verzichten, insbesondere am unteren Preissegment. 

Sudden Northwood Death Syndrome  




bastian123f schrieb:


> Der Temperaturfühler in der CPU ist unwahrscheinlich dass der kaputt geht.



Der ist es womöglich nicht, wenn überhaupt der Package-Thermistor (Tcase). 
Aber diejenigen Fälle kenne ich, in denen eine CPU-Diode zur Labilität neigt und in denen sie lädiert: Eine sogenannte Phasenverschiebung (Emission Phase Coherence) kann durch eine zu hohe Versogungsspannung produziert werden und denkbar ist auch eine sogenannte Rückwärtsspannung (Peak Reverse Voltage - PRV), ergo der Übertritt der Spitzensperrspannung, produziert durch eine labile Spannungsstabilität, beispielsweise seitens dem Netzteil. 


LG! ^^


----------



## InfoStudent (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin wohl erst Samstag wieder bei meinem Kumpel, ich besorg dir den Sensorstatus aber dann.
Danke für die Hilfe!

Zur Lüftereinstellung, in Speedfan war er nicht regelbar, aber hab mir dann direkt die 12V vom Netzteil geholt.


----------



## KnSN (5. Oktober 2017)

Gruß InfoStudent, 

geht klar! ^^ 

ps: Hänge den <Sensor Status> in vereinzelten Schreenshots an, alles passt nicht auf einem, und das möglichst bei einer hoch anliegenden Last, sodass die 100 °C vom Prozessor, dessen Throttling und die wichtigen Werte zu den übrigen Sensoren zum Mainboard ersichtlich sind! 

LG! ^^


----------



## InfoStudent (8. Oktober 2017)

Entschuldigt die Verspätung, aber auch ich bin von ihm abhängig.

Also hier mal das komplette HWinfo, was er auch mir geschickt hat, da ich ihn hierauf verwiesen habe und selbst nicht vor Ort sein konnte.

Bin selber am durchackern noch, hoffe du findest die geforderten Daten, sonst muss ich doch nochmal selbst vorbeisehen bei ihm

@KnSN Ich hoffe die Last war hoch genug^^

Zum Netzteil, es ist das BQ DP 10 650W. Das sollte eigentlich qualitativ relativ gut sein?


----------



## KnSN (8. Oktober 2017)

Hallo InfoStudent, 

ich klinke mich mal schnell ein, noch bevor ich mit der Analyse durch bin, aber was mir auffällt, dass die CPUVID sehr niedrig ist, um Gegenzug die Vcore bis zu utopische 1.744 V erzielt hat! 

Hast Du schon einmal einen CMOS-Reset durchgeführt? Bitte einmal während einem Netzteil-Reset ausführen! 
Netzteil-Reset: Wenn Ihr Rechner spinnt 
YouTube 

Anmerkung: Im Anschluss von einem erfolgten Netzteil-Reset den Hauptschalter am Gehäuse betätigen, um die Restströme zu entladen, und während dem CMOS-Reset in mindestens 5 Minuten ausharren! Zu große Restströme von den Ladungsträgern können den Löschvorgang des CMOS-SRAM verzögern, vor allem nach einer langen und strapaziösen Betriebszeit des Computers, deshalb sind mitunter 10 bis 15 Minuten ein zu kalkulieren, wenn das BIOS nach einem 5-minütigen Löschvorgang noch Einstellungen behalten hat, welche nicht werkseitig sind, darunter die Uhrzeit, das Datum, die Sprache und sonstige Kleinigkeiten, deshalb ist dieser Schritt in einer längeren Prozedur erneut zu vollziehen. 

ps: Besten Dank für diese sehr ausführlichen Screenshots und Deine Mühen! ^^ 

LG!


----------



## InfoStudent (8. Oktober 2017)

Danke für deine Mühen. Den CMOS Reset haben wir mal durchgeführt vor ewiger Zeit beim Zusammenbau des PCs, aber könnte man nochmal machen.

Ich versuche auch zu helfen immer, wo ich kann, bin aber halt noch nicht so erfahren wie ihr. Hoffe das kommt mit den Jahren.
Ich melde mich wenn es was neues gibt, kann halt leider immer dauern, da ich warten muss, dass er es macht und mir das Ergebnis schickt oder ich mal wieder zu ihm kann und es vor Ort machen kann.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2017)

Die 1,74V Spannung kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen das dürfte eher die Input Voltage sein die normal ca. 1,8V ist.

Also ich kann mir wirklich nur vorstellen das die CPU nicht richtig sitzt.

Bevor man in den PC noch viel investiert würde ich höchstens noch gebraucht nen Board kaufen aber für mich hört sich das eigl nicht unbedingt nach nem Board Problem an da die Spannung eigl in Ordnung ist und nicht zu solchen Temperaturen führen sollte.


----------



## InfoStudent (8. Oktober 2017)

Naja. Viel investieren geht wohl eh kaum. Das Beste daraus machen heißt es da eher und so schlecht ist der PC nicht.

i7 4770
Dark Rock 3
16 GB Corsair Memory DDR3
BQ DP10 650W Netzteil
GTX 770

wie gesagt, Festplatte und Mainboard sind halt noch original von dem Spenderhp, einem HP Pavilion 500! Kenne die genaue Spezifikation nicht, aber es waren eben 6GB Ram drin und eine GT 610, so als Startwert. Das Netzteil war eh das schlimmste Ding, das ich je gesehen habe. Wir rüsten ja nach und nach auf und bisher ging es mit dem Mainboard gut zum Glück.

klar, wäre das Geld da könnte man einen teuren PC hinstellen, aber so muss man halt mit möglichst wenig arbeiten und die meisten Teile sind ja gar nicht schlecht und es geht gerade mal um FHD Gaming

Bald ist ja auch die PIMP my pc aktion hoffentlich wieder. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich für ihn teilnehmen darf. aber er hätte es echt so verdient


----------



## KnSN (8. Oktober 2017)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Die 1,74V Spannung kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen das dürfte eher die Input Voltage sein die normal ca. 1,8V ist.



Ein solch utopischen Wert kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, vor allem weil die Mainboards über Schutzmechanismen verfügen, die solch einen Wert nicht zulassen. 

Wenn dies ein Messfehler ist dann ist er dem Intelligent Thermal Control Fintek F71808A an zu lasten. 

Dass die Vcore ein real und korrekt zugenordneter Sensor ist bekräftien das Thermal Throttling seitens dem Package, sogar im Leerlauf, und die CPUVID. Was noch nicht belegt ist, ob die gelieferten Werte real sind! Das Thermal Throttling reagiert auf die gelieferten Werte, welche das PECI und das LPCIO übermitteln, das bedeutet nicht, dass die Werte tatsächlich echt sind. 


@InfoStudent 

Als die Screenshots erfasst worden sind, wie fühlten sich CPU-Kühler und der umliegende Raum (North Bridge) an, vor allen derjenige, welche zu den Spannungsreglern führt?


----------



## InfoStudent (8. Oktober 2017)

Also bei genau dem jetzigen Test kann ich es dir nicht sagen.

Wie gesagt, bei dem Vergleichbaren Tests (cinebench cpu benchmark) als ich vor Ort war, war das alles locker mit der Hand anzufassen


----------



## KnSN (8. Oktober 2017)

Wie ist denn diese Auslastung erzeugt worden, AIDA64 oder gar Prime95, oder irgendwelche Benchmarks, die sowieso keine richtige Auslastung erzeugen? - Vor allen nicht im Hinblick auf die IRPs vom DRAM zum Local APIC und IMC, denn das offeriert die wahre Vcore, wie sie in einem Game zustande kommt.


----------



## InfoStudent (8. Oktober 2017)

also diesmal hat er eben Cinebench genutzt als HWinfo und die Screens gemacht wurden


----------



## KnSN (8. Oktober 2017)

Wir benötigen eine nachvollziehbare Messung, welche anhand der erzielten Temperaturwerte auf die ab zu führende Abwärme deutet, denn das ist die elektrische Verlustleistung durch das Leistungsgefälle. 
Das bedeutet, indessen der Prozessor gen 100 °C ist, also nicht schon am Drosseln, muss dies durch eine *gewaltige Abwärme* um den CPU-Package herum zu spüren sein! - Eine Wärme, die geradezu unterm Kühler entweicht und um die gesamte North Bridge herum aufstaut, so wie als wenn ein AMD FX-8350 oder ein AMD FX-6300 um 120 Watt pendelt. Berücksichtigt dabei vor allem die Rückseite des CPU-Package - Dort muss es so richtig heiß sein, wie die Backplate von einer Grafikkarte gen 90 °C! Wenn das der Fall ist, dann sind die Messungen in mindestens einigermaßen real!


----------



## InfoStudent (8. Oktober 2017)

Nö, da ist es lauwarm.  90°C fass ich mit der Hand nicht mehr hin und der Tower vom Towerkühler bleibt auch kalt. Hab kein Messgerät aber das sind nicht einmal 50°C gewesen, am Towerkühler war es noch weniger als auf der Rückseite und auch rund um die CPU war es auch nicht annähernd bei deinen genannten 90°C.

Wenn du nachvollziehbare Messung definierst werde ich die gerne durchführen


----------



## KnSN (9. Oktober 2017)

Nein, nein - Ich verlasse mich auf Deine Aussage! Ich denke, dass dasjenige Throttling die Abfolge aufgrund von falschen Messwerten seitens den Sensoren des minderwertigen Fintek F71808A ist! 

Kauft ein neues Mainboard und achtet dabei nicht nur aufs Preisschild - das von meinerseits empfohlene ASRock Z87 Extreme3 für nur 80€ ist echt top! ^^


----------



## InfoStudent (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja, wird es wohl werden, gebraucht wird deutlich teuer angeboten. Wir können zwar nicht endlos sein Geld ausgeben, aber da muss er wohl durch diesmal, der Rest war ja kostenlos.

Billiger als Mainboard wäre nur ein  Intel DH87RL. Und das hat grausame Bewertungen


----------



## InfoStudent (9. Oktober 2017)

Werden das mit dem Netzteil und CMOS Reset trotzdem probieren und ansonsten wird sich irgendwo ein Mainboard auftreiben lassen müssen.

Danke für deine Hilfe. Vielleicht gibt es ja wirklich wieder pimp my pc oder so


----------



## Fossi777 (9. Oktober 2017)

Meine Güte, ist das so schwer ihm zu verklickern, dass der Kühler eben nicht (richtig) aufliegen kann, 
wenn die CPU im idle 100Grad erreicht und der Kühler nur handwarm wird, gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit...


----------



## KnSN (9. Oktober 2017)

In diesem Fall heizt dennoch das Package auf, ist es aber selbst von der Rückseite nicht, wie er aussagt. 

Die Backplate und den Kühler kannst Du auch bei 100 °C Prozessor-Temepratur anfassen, denn was von den Cores in bestmöglich abgeleitet wird, das ist nur ein Bruchteil, so in etwa 70 °C, wovon man in kurzer Berührung sich nicht sofort verbrennt.


----------



## InfoStudent (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja und die Backplate hat halt auch kaum Wärme und sollte doch selbst bei noch so falsch montiertem Kühler warm werden?


----------



## KnSN (9. Oktober 2017)

Moin, Moin, InfoStudent! 

Ja, weil die Wärmequelle auf dem Mainboard steckt, anstatt an dem Kühler. 

Gerade die Rückseite zum Package ist der im Normalfall heißeste Punkt, in etwa höher als das Tcase-Sensor den Package-Wert erfasst, weil dort üblich keine Kühlung stattfindet, demzufolge staut dort die Abwärme auf. 
Mit dem be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 und 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 120 mm LOW-SPEED PWM [BQ SIW3 12025-LF PWM] per Seitenteil von rechtsseitig wirke ich dieser zu großen Erhitzung entgegen. 

Ich gehe auf einen älteren Deiner Kommentare ein, weil er die Synthese zu dieser Symptomatik (Messwerte, Lüftersteuerung, etc.) bilden kann: 



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Ist halt sein alter HP.
> Haben dann Gehäuse und Netzteil getauscht und das lief 6 Monate. Und jetzt kam er halt auf mich zu.



Sind die Abstandshalter zum Mainboard beachtet worden? 
Das Netzteil, welches zuvor verbaut gewesen ist, war das werkseitig vorinstallierte? 
Welches Netzteil ist es denn aktuell? 

Es ist gut möglich, dass die Sensoren fehlerhaft arbeiten, weil das Netzteil eine zu gefährliche Restwelligkeit aussendet. Dafür sind die Thermaltake-Netzteile der German Series/Smart Series berüchtigt, welche schon des Öftern in einschlägigen Foren aufgetaucht sind, auch in Problemfällen, die ich mit behandelte, weil sie über den CPU-ATX12V /-EPS12V am Prozessor-Spannungsregler (engl; CPU Voltage Regulator Module) die Spannungsstabilität des Prozessors über einen sogenannten "Übertritt des Schwellenwertes in der Spitzensperrspannung" negativ beeinträchtigten. 
Die Restwelligkeiten von einem Netzteil können zur Folge haben, dass die Polarität von der abgegebenen Gleichspannung von Sinus nach Kosinus wechselt, beziehungsweise umgekehrt, was an sich nicht ungewöhnlich ist, jedoch geschieht dies zu oftmals und in zu kurzen Intervallen, so können sich diese elektrischen Felder aufschauklen und als elektromagnetische Emissionen in sogenannte Rückwärtsspannung (engl; Peak Reverse Voltage) übergehen. 
Die Spannungsstabilität seitesn dem Netzteil kann das Intelligent Thermal Control, das Low-Pin Count Super Input/Output Interface und den CPU-Package mitsamt den Prozessor negativ beeinträchtigen, so sind auch ungewollte Spannungsübertritte provozierbar und folglich die Messungen von den Sensoren durch Phasenverschiebungen ungenau oder dysfunktional, im Ernstfall kann dies auch zu Schwankungen und Zum Aufschaukeln der Eingangsspannung des Prozessors führen. 

Ich kann bisher bewusst das Thermaltake German Series Berlin TR2-630AH2NSW [W0393RE] ausgrenzen, welches in dem Rechner einer meiner Brüder anstandslos werkelt, und ebenso das Thermaltake German Series Berlin TR2-630AH2NCB [W0393RE], weil mir ein derartiger Vorfall generell mit einem Berlin-Modell noch nicht unter gekommen ist, wovon es noch weitere gibt, aber die kleinen Modelle Thermaltake German Series Hamburg [W0392RE] und Thermaltake German Series Munich [W0391RE] sind mir negativ aufgefallen. 
Ich kann jedoch nicht berichten, ob es sich in den betreffenden Vorfällen gezielt und nur um das Thermaltake German Series Hamburg TR2-530AH2NSW [W0392RE] gehandelt hatte, oder eventuell um das Thermaltake German Series Hamburg TR2-530AH2NCB [W0392RE], möglicherweise auch eine ältere Revision, ebenso bei den Revisionen Thermaltake German Series Munich TR2-430AH2NSW [W0391RE] und Thermaltake German Series Munich TR2-430AH2NCB [W0391RE].


----------



## InfoStudent (9. Oktober 2017)

Nabend KnSN. Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Abstandshalter sind alle beachtet worden.
Vorher war das HP Seriennetzteil drin, jetzt das mehrfach hier genannte Be Quiet Dark Power 10 in der 650W Edition.

Ich verstehe deine Beschreibung, konnte dahingehend aber bei einem Quicksearch zum DP10 nichts finden


----------



## Rolk (10. Oktober 2017)

Auch wenn ihr überzeugt seit das der Kühler richtig sitzt, einfach noch mal runter nehmen und ganz von vorne neu montieren, bevor unnötig Geld ausgegeben wird. Den Kühler beim ersten Test auch noch gar nicht anziehen, sondern einfach nur mit der Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU pappen. Damit kann man schon mal ausschliesen das irgendwelche Schrauben vielleicht doch zu fest angezogen waren.


----------



## InfoStudent (10. Oktober 2017)

Hab ihn drei mal montiert, aber ist tatsächlich ein wichtiger Tipp.
Nur WLP hält der Kühler leider nicht, mit dran halten haben wir auch keine merkliche Veränderung gehabt. Haben auch mal die Schrauben nur so weit angezogen das er gerade hält. Ich fürchte das Mainboard ist leider wirklich zu ersetzen. Schade das Pimp my PC kein passendes hat. Vielleicht kann man aber was gewinnen und die ersetzen Teile verkaufen, sodass damit das Geld für das Mainboard zusammen kommt


----------



## NuVirus (10. Oktober 2017)

Das Gehäuse einfach hinlegen das der Lüfter auf der CPU stehen kann


----------



## InfoStudent (10. Oktober 2017)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse einfach hinlegen das der Lüfter auf der CPU stehen kann



Auch das haben wir probiert. Siehe Bild, so ist er momentan im Einsatz.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich meine hinlegen um es ohne zusätzliche Befestigung auf der CPU ruhen zu lassen um Montage Probleme auszuschließen


----------



## InfoStudent (11. Oktober 2017)

Haben wir so eigentlich eben auch gemacht und keine Änderung festgestellt. Wie gesagt, ich bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar, aber manches haben wir einfach schon durch.
Auch den Betrieb im liegen mit "draufgestelltem" Cpu-Lüfter.

Ist halt echt blöd und  toi toi toi, hab gemerkt das die Pimp my PC Aktion sogar schon läuft, dachte erst die kommt im November.
Ganz ehrlich, Versuch macht klug und sonst muss er halt bis Weihnachten warten und wir probieren für ein Mainboard zusammen zu legen

Du hast zwar das ASRock Z87 Extreme 3 empfohlen, aber hier geht es um jeden Euro.
Das Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 ist nochmal 11€ billiger. Kannst du dazu auch was sagen?


----------



## KnSN (11. Oktober 2017)

InfoStudent, 

ein Danke für Deine Rückmeldung! ^^ 


Je nach erzielter TDP macht der Anpressdruck des Kühlers 5-15 °C aus, jedoch keine 20-30 °C im Leerlauf. Mit etwas rationalem Sachverstand kann von keiner Überhitzung ausgegangen werden! Dass die Richtigkeit des Intelligent Thermal Control System nicht hinterfragt wird ...


----------



## InfoStudent (11. Oktober 2017)

Also ich gehe davon aus, so wie du, dass es das ist. Warum sonst alle meinen es müsse der Kühler sein - keine Ahnung


----------

